# Question about National 2011



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is Gun Dog Sweepstakes a conformation class for dogs with a certain hunting title? Like Hunting Retriever class? Or is a hunt test with prize money?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

no idea? never heard of one before?


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

I would contact Margie Sarkin (the Answer Girl) at [email protected] 

Maybe she can answer your question?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks! If none of our forum wizards know the answer, I will send Margie an email!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I asked around and heard that supposedly it may be a new sweeps class at the National in 2011


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just sent an email to Margie, sounds like an interesting event!


----------



## Everlore (Mar 27, 2008)

I heard form a pretty reliable source that the 2011 Specialty in Atlanta would add a sweepstakes class for dogs and that the requirements would be similar to the
Hunting Retriever and Field Dog regular classes. So, that means a hunting dog
needs a SH title and a Field dog needs a ** or ***. Hopefully Margie can shed more
light on exactly what the Gun Dog class will entail.

Everlore


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's the response I got from Margie:

As far as I know, it is a sweeps showcase for dogs with JH, SH, MH, WC/X and I am not sure about qualifying * in field trials. There is no age limit, (6 months and up) and dogs and bitches do not have to be intact. I believe the classes will be divided according to the title and of course dogs and bitches. I'm sure there will be a lot more detail on the website in coming months.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Post the Link ?*



hotel4dogs said:


> I was just browsing the website for the National in Atlanta, and I see something called "Gun Dog Sweepstakes" listed as an event.
> What is that?


I am sitting here with a severe case of cabin fever due to our weather.

I have heard about the Nationals being in Atlanta but being a relative newbie, I'm not sure how to find the information about when the event is held and exactly where, etc.

Would you post the link if you still have it handy? 

I'm about five hours from Atlanta and would love to attend.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

GRCA 2011 National Specialty

enjoy!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I remember hearing Collette talk about this -- it is like a sweepstakes but for field titled goldens and I think Jon Chase is the judge. Classes separated by sex and title earned (JH/SH/etc)


----------



## Sunkota (Sep 30, 2010)

It is the National - not Nationals ;-)
Here is the website link -
GRCA 2011 National Specialty
The Atlanta club is working hard to make the experience special for everyone!


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*My bad, I beg your forgiveness*



Sunkota said:


> It is the National - not Nationals ;-)
> Here is the website link -
> GRCA 2011 National Specialty
> The Atlanta club is working hard to make the experience special for everyone!


Hopefully, there will be nice, polite people there.

I might re-think this.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

OrdinaryEllen said:


> Hopefully, there will be nice, polite people there.
> 
> I might re-think this.


I've been corrected on that too, don't feel bad  I would go if I were you!


----------



## Sunkota (Sep 30, 2010)

I apologize if that sounded mean spirited - believe me - it was not meant to be. I was trying to help you. We all had to learn it at some point and I recall that is how I learned - someone corrected me. I was happy to have them do it.

Originally Posted by *OrdinaryEllen*  
_Hopefully, there will be nice, polite people there.

I might re-think this.


_


----------



## Goldruls (Mar 1, 2011)

*Gundog sweeps 2011 National*

Hi,
I must be posting very late on this thread, but here is the poop on Gundog sweepstakes.

Dogs/Bitches must have a JH, SH, MH **, ***
Can be spayed or neutered
Can be handled by anyone, does not have to be owner/breeder, etc.

Hopefully this will become an additional sweeps class at future national specialties...I guess we will see how this one goes!

Best,
Margie Sarkin
'soon to be retired answer gal'


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Margie, welcome to the forum. Thanks for the answer!


----------

